# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا حصري :  █◄هل نسيت رمز القفل لجوالك الحل هنا ►█

## TIGER_GSM

* * **  **
 هل نسيت رمز القفل لجوالك الحل عندي
هيا نبداء على بركة الله 
شرح طريقة فك رمز القفل لجوالات الجيل الثالث 
هذه الطريقة تساعدك على تغيير رمز القفل إلى الرقم 12345 
من أجل تغيير رمز القفل لابد من توفر عدة أشياء 
1- كيبل نوكيا لتوصيل الجوال بالكمبيوتر 
 الوظيفة الاخرى المهمة قدرته على  تغيير product code الكود الخاص بالاجهزة. بالإضافة إلى تعريب الأجهزة  واسترجاع اللغة العربية لمن فقدها بعد تحديث جهازه وتفليش الاجهزة  والفورمات واختبار اداء الرام والشاشة وغيرها الكثير من المميزات.. نبـــــدأ   متطلبات الاسترجاع: - برنامج نوكيا Nokia Ovi Suite (بي سي سويت) وهو برنامج موجود في القرص المدمج (الاسطوانه) الذي يأتي مع أجهزة نوكيا.. 
وإذا لم يكن لديك هذا البرنامج قم بتحميله من الموقع الرسمي لشركة نوكيا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   - وبرنامج Nemesis Service Suite (يختصر NSS) قم بتحميله الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   - وكابل لتوصيل الجوال بالكمبيوتر وهو أيضا من الملحقات التي تأتي مع الجهاز  ثبت برنامج Nokia Ovi Suite وبرنامج NSS بشكل عادي ..   - هنا شرح التثبيت لبرنامج  NSS        قم بتوصيل الجوال بالكمبيوتر عن طريق الكابل .. ستظهر لك على شاشة الجوال خيارات التوصيل اختر منها PC Suite   انتظر قليلا حتى يتم تعريف الجوال (الهاردوير)..   افتح برنامج Nokia Ovi Suite وانتظر حتى يتعرف الكمبيوتر على الجوال.. سيظهر لك أنه متصل بجوالك..  
على سبيل المثال: متصل بـ nokia c7   بعدالتأكد من اتصال الجوال عن طريق برنامج Nokia Ovi Suite
قم بتشغيل برنامج Nemesis Service Suite
أو المختصر باسم NSS ثم اضغط على scan for new device
الذي على شكل العدسة المكبرة كما هو موضح بالصوره   اضغط الآن على update كما هو موضح بالصوره
و تأكد بعد ضغطك عليها من ظهور كلمة Done    الآن اضغط على كلمة tools
ثم اضغط على Read
ثم اضغط على كلمة Factory Settings
بالتتابع كما هو موضح بالصوره  ثم اختر كلمة Full Factory
واضغط على Reset   تأكد من ظهور كلمة Done بعد الضغط على Reset  إذا ظهرت كلمة Done قم بفصل الجوال عن الكابل وأعد تشغيله (بعض الأجهزة فقط تتطلب إعادة التشغيل حتى يتم تطبيق الرمز والبعض الآخر يتغير الرمز بدون إعادة تشغيل) 
وبهذا قد تم تغيير رمز حماية الهاتف إلى6 12345    برنامج Nokia Ovi Suite (بي سي سويت) قم بتحميله من الموقع الرسمي لشركة نوكيا  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    برنامج Nemesis Service Suite (يختصر NSS) قم بتحميله  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
أرجو كتابة تجربتك مع استرجاع رمز الحماية ليستفيد الجميع

----------


## mohamed73

جزتك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## salihmob

جاري التجربة مشكور

----------


## raouf khenchel

شكرا

----------


## ايهابو

مشكور ياباشا الله يجزيك الخير

----------


## kinani

جاري التجربة  لقد انقذتني من محاولة تفليش لنفس المشكل

----------

